# Free Gun locks for Vets



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Step right up veterans an agency of the same Government that labels you the most dangerous threat to America wants to give you Free Gun locks . That is right Free no charge to you. Your country will pick up the tab.
Now a wise mans ask when something is offered free , what is the real cost there must be a catch. And there is.
You must provide your name how many guns you have and where they are. This from the same president that has caused the death or 1000's of vets by denying them care that had coming. By paying bonuses to doctors and staff to delay their care until they died.
No thanks I have a big box full of gun locks that have never been used any vet needs one just ask no form to fill out.

VA wants personal information in exchange for free gun locks | Fox News


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

That smell? Noooo.. it's not a rat.. really!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So if you want to save yourself a few bucks to get some free gun locks you run the risk of losing all of your guns, and you just might get locked up or killed in the process. Ask yourself this, what sense does it make for the V.A. with all of the problems that they have and all of the shortages, to be giving out free gun locks? Think there may be an ulterior motive? You can trust them, they are part of the government and the government is here to help us..... As for me, I don't think that I will be going to the V.A. for gun locks, I already have more then I can use in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun ownership is up, way up and deaths from gun related accidents are down. Perfect time to offer free gun locks to vets. They can make it look like they are doing something positive while getting information that doesn't concern them. 

Maybe they should learn how to run a VA hospital first, since that seems to be the real issue. It would be interesting to compare the stats between those who died waiting for care at a VA hospital and those who died because a vet didn't have a gun lock on his personal firearm. 

I think personal responsibility is the key and as a group vets are responsible people. If they wanted to remind vets that having gun locks is a good idea, that's all fine and well, trading a gun lock for personal information not so much. Besides most firearms now a days come with one anyway. So yeah what gives? Another progressive socialist scheme or have they simply found a new way to be ineffective.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is an Idea VA. Stick to providing medical care and stay out of social issues. Wait you can't you have to do what Obama says. sorry carry on wasting Tax payer money. Party on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil socialists are getting more and more bold. PM me if you need a "lock", I've got a few sitting around not doing anything.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The evil socialists are getting more and more bold. PM me if you need a "lock", I've got a few sitting around not doing anything.


 A very large box of them never taken out of the package. Fancy name brand logos on many of them . You could say they are designer locks.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife's clinics have always given them out for free, no questions asked, no records. They are usually out of them but they pass out a few hundred a year. Remember in CA they can be required by law if you have kids in the house or are transporting a firearm.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

passed out a bunch free at various safety fairs along with key chains etc. The things cost about a buck apiece. I would be more worried for the vets who go in to get anti depressant meds. That is what is called a clue.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Can they double as tree stand locks? If so, I'm in. I don't need no steenking gun lock though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe Obama is hoping the lock will be on when they come to take them.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The fine print: Locks free, keys not included.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

oh good.... Im not the only one with a box of unused gun locks!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My sheriff's office has a box of them for free, no questions, just take one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> My sheriff's office has a box of them for free, no questions, just take one.


There ya go. Most cop shoppes with a passable budget and a tendency towards civic mindedness pass them out like free treats to the kids on Halloween. There was a high dollar super dooper model which came included on my new Ruger 10-22. Person could sure lock down the Bambi Stand with that one.

http://www.ruger.com/products/_locks/5025/5025.pdf


----------

